# Question - Plaid Shorts?



## Captain Ahab (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a few pair of shorts that are reversible - solid tan or green on one side and a crazy plaid on the other 


Should I ever wear the plaid side out?

Concerned in Pennsylvania


----------



## Jim (Aug 9, 2010)

:LOL2: 

Go fishing!


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 9, 2010)

It's cool to wear plaid!


----------



## njTom (Aug 9, 2010)

ostpics:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 9, 2010)

plad is only acceptable on mini skirts

dont even think about put'in those on in NC :LOL2:


----------



## redbug (Aug 9, 2010)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> plad is only acceptable on mini skirts
> 
> dont even think about put'in those on in NC :LOL2:


i heard that about NC boys they like the plad shorts yes you should be very careful in N/c/

jk :LOL2:


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I recall you wearing those shorts plaid side in, but with a cuff on each leg to show the plaid....now that's a style that will catch on


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 9, 2010)

I wear a plaid banana hammock. They're good for support when the water is choppy. My boys need a home ya know. :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 9, 2010)

Dear Concerned,
So long as you don't wear your underwear on the outside, like so many young girls do in the current fashion climate, you'll be fine either way. Don't be afraid to give in to your wild side, just don't wear the plaid after 6:00 or on Sunday mornings. I don't know how the pockets work on these babies but - never - wear the pockets on the outside. Finally, always check your horoscope before making the final decision and remember the plaid is void where prohibited by law. Good luck and as you should know by now, please post pics...


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 9, 2010)

My wife tried to get me to buy some plaid shorts recently, but didn't succeed. She told me they were the latest style, but I refuse to believe her, lol.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got 3 pair of plaid shorts but I hardly ever wear them.

I live in a small college town so they are not at all uncommon around here.

I still don't wear them very often. :lol:


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 9, 2010)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> plaid is only acceptable on mini skirts
> 
> don't even think about put'in those on in NC :LOL2:



...unless you're Scottish...


----------



## zerofivenismo (Aug 9, 2010)

Plaid shorts are cool. Just make sure they're not "daisy dukes" or too tight. Khaki color cargo shorts are still my favorite.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's a picture of me rockin' the plaid shorts!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 9, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> My wife tried to get me to buy some plaid shorts recently, but didn't succeed. She told me they were the latest style, but I refuse to believe her, lol.




She's not lying to you. Love to wear a few basic colored paid shorts.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 9, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> Here's a picture of me rockin' the plaid shorts!



Oh, those look "normal" compared to what I have - mine are white with red and green stripes

I would post pics but that will get BassAddict all worked up :LOL2:


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm of the opinion that one should wear what ever they damn well please. After all it is still a free country. 

I say F the fashion police. :mrgreen: 




F for fire. :mrgreen: 



Now if you do wear something out of the ordinary, expect me to laugh at you out loud. :mrgreen:


----------



## azekologi (Aug 9, 2010)

Reversible fishin' shorts? Awesome!

I'm guessing they're specially designed for close encounters of the Jet Ski kind? :shock:


----------



## Truckmechanic (Aug 10, 2010)

I wear them cause the wife tells me too. Lol


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 10, 2010)

I won't be caught dead in them... Cargo shorts or gym shorts only. One for functionality, the other to flaunt my junk.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## angry Bob (Aug 10, 2010)

My girlfriend says I should get some, so I guess when she buys me some I'll wear them :mrgreen: 
I don't have a problem with the right kind.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 10, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I won't be caught dead in them... Cargo shorts or gym shorts only. One for functionality, the other to flaunt my junk.
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:



TMI Man ..... #-o


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 10, 2010)

Plaid shorts or Speedo?


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 10, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> the other to flaunt my junk.
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


X2 



BaitCaster said:


> Plaid shorts or Speedo?



My vote is for the latter


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 10, 2010)

I just like the way it feels.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 10, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> Plaid shorts or Speedo?



My vote is for the latter[/quote]

You could go for the best of both world.

Requires eye bleach after viewing

https://www.gillhamsfishingresorts....ber2008_0012_Jeff_why_did_we_ban_speedo's.JPG


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 10, 2010)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> > Plaid shorts or Speedo?
> ...



You could go for the best of both world.

Requires eye bleach after viewing

https://www.gillhamsfishingresorts....ber2008_0012_Jeff_why_did_we_ban_speedo's.JPG[/quote]

Yes!!!! i love it!! Holy Smokes Batman! Where did this thread go wrong? :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Yes!!!! i love it!! Holy Smokes Batman! Where did this thread go wrong? :LOL2: :LOL2:



It went wrong once Captain posted his question. Any more European swimsuit shots and you will be banned......all of you. :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 10, 2010)

Holy Snikeys Batman, don't you feel a breeze! My eyes hurt now, nor do I want lunch.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2010)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


>


Here we go! :LOL2:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh man you guys just wait til my next fishing report.. Its on like donkey kong. Theres a plaid explosion in the works....


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 10, 2010)

Jim said:


> ihavenoideawhattoput said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Cool. Jim can you get a plaid decal?! I would like mine in Welsh National tartan please.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 10, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I won't be caught dead in them... Cargo shorts or gym shorts only. One for functionality, the other to flaunt my junk.
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:



As you get older you'll be finding out the gym shorts are less and less necessary. Wish I had junk...


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 10, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > I won't be caught dead in them... Cargo shorts or gym shorts only. One for functionality, the other to flaunt my junk.
> ...



:LOL22: :LOL22: I had the after lunch downfall like on the 5 Hour Energy commercial, but thanks to this, Im back alive.


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 10, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> I have a few pair of shorts that are reversible - solid tan or green on one side and a crazy plaid on the other
> 
> 
> Should I ever where the plaid side out?
> ...



Well I just now posed this question to my wife, who happens to be quite the fashion authority. Her position is that before Labor Day, they should ALWAYS be worn plaid side out. After that, it's up to you. The black nylon mid-calf stockings, with flip - flops, are, naturally, de rigeur.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 10, 2010)

hossthehermit said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few pair of shorts that are reversible - solid tan or green on one side and a crazy plaid on the other
> ...




you could always go with the plaid stockings.


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 10, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Oh man you guys just wait til my next fishing report.. Its on like donkey kong. Theres a plaid explosion in the works....



If there is an explosion in your plaid, I'm not sure we want those pictures posted!


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great, I can just see it now.

The next TinBoat contest, a pic of you in plaid shorts with your catch of the day. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 10, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> Great, I can just see it now.
> 
> The next TinBoat contest, a pic of you in plaid shorts with your catch of the day. :mrgreen:



YES!

I wore my plaid side out last night - I attracted a herd of nasty big bats


Jake stayed in teh bottom of the boat curled into a fetal position whimpering like a little girl


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 10, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> > Great, I can just see it now.
> ...




And I wasent invited why? :LOL2:


----------



## cavman138 (Aug 10, 2010)

I rock plaid shorts. They are some of my most comfortable shorts. I never wore them until my girlfriend, who majored in fashion, decided I could get away with them. They work.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 10, 2010)

I go away for a while and _this_ is what I come back to?


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2010)

Popeye said:


> I go away for a while and _this_ is what I come back to?


 :LOL2:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm amazed at the amount of people confessing they wear them... I wear a couple plaid shirts and that's where I draw the line. I guess there is a certain type of person I've always associated plaid shorts with, and I've never wanted to be in that group.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 11, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I'm amazed at the amount of people confessing they wear them... I wear a couple plaid shirts and that's where I draw the line. I guess there is a certain type of person I've always associated plaid shorts with, and I've never wanted to be in that group.



I will send you a pair and you can join the group - all the cool people are doing it :LOL2:


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 11, 2010)

I always wondered where plaid came from:







You could always where the plaid side out for working on the boat and then turn them khaki side out for fishing and fun.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 11, 2010)

> Finally, always check your horoscope before making the final decision and remember the plaid is void where prohibited by law.



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 
this thread is crackin me up


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 11, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I'm amazed at the amount of people confessing they wear them... I wear a couple plaid shirts and that's where I draw the line. I guess there is a certain type of person I've always associated plaid shorts with, and I've never wanted to be in that group.



dyeguy - ever hear of guilt by association? Given the number of guys on this site (of which you are a member) who wear plaid, seems to me you're done for. Remember, you're one of us! Maybe we can all chip together and get you a pair or maybe if you sell some more of your reels or rods you can use the proceeds to get with the program. Maybe we could even have an official (mandatory) Tinboats plaid t-shirt.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 11, 2010)

I was once told I am not allowed to wear plaid because both of my parents were heterosexual and married to each other.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 11, 2010)

Popeye said:


> I was once told I am not allowed to wear plaid because both of my parents were heterosexual and married to each other.




Used to only preppy kids would wear plaid, or thiose mentioned in teh post above, however plaid is cool again. Fashion repeats itself because theres only so many things a guy can wear.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 11, 2010)

Dyeguy and Popeye, you need to change your plaid-itude right now. Im wearing plaid as we speak, and its very fashionable, and I love it.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 11, 2010)

Well... I do own a couple pairs of plaid boxer shorts.

I guess that mystery is solved huh? Popeye, boxers or briefs?

That visual should horribly affect some people.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 11, 2010)

Popeye said:


> Well... I do own a couple pairs of plaid boxer shorts.
> 
> I guess that mystery is solved huh? Popeye, boxers or briefs?
> 
> That visual should horribly affect some people.




Just puked on my desk a little.... :shock:


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 11, 2010)

With all the things to talk about who would have thought that this topic would have run am-muck for 6 pages? Hilarious.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 11, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm amazed at the amount of people confessing they wear them... I wear a couple plaid shirts and that's where I draw the line. I guess there is a certain type of person I've always associated plaid shorts with, and I've never wanted to be in that group.
> ...



Don't try to bring me down with you... I'm trying to keep my gene pool untainted.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 11, 2010)

Popeye said:


> I was once told I am not allowed to wear plaid because both of my parents were heterosexual and married to each other.




Best post in TB history.


----------



## azekologi (Aug 11, 2010)

Nevillizer said:


> With all the things to talk about who would have thought that this topic would have run am-muck for 6 pages? Hilarious.



Classic. (like plaid)

You guyz crack me up! =D> 

2x for a plaid-short wearin' catch-o-the-day photo contest!

"_TinBoats.Net, the original boat modification site_...NOW WITH PLAID!"


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Aug 11, 2010)

They've gone plaid


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 11, 2010)

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080708155332AAMbBkR

This has already been covered on Yahoo Answers.


/thread.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 11, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080708155332AAMbBkR
> 
> This has already been covered on Yahoo Answers.
> 
> ...


 :LOL2:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 11, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080708155332AAMbBkR
> 
> This has already been covered on Yahoo Answers.
> 
> ...



Wow!! That was the most useless bit of information Ive ever obtained from yahoo. :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## azekologi (Aug 11, 2010)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> They've gone plaid



A Spaceballs reference? =D> 

I *KNOW* I'm among friends (as if I didn't already).


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 11, 2010)

I apologize for missing this thread. Plaid shorts are acceptable when fishing. Certain articles of clothing are good luck, in a sense, while on the water (ie loafers, etc)


----------



## Popeye (Aug 11, 2010)

FishinsMyLife said:


> I apologize for missing this thread. Plaid shorts are acceptable when fishing. Certain articles of clothing are good luck, in a sense, while on the water (ie loafers, etc)




What next? Plaid shorts and Pink Crocs?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 11, 2010)

Nah, Crocs are off limits :mrgreen:


----------



## azekologi (Aug 11, 2010)

FishinsMyLife said:


> I apologize for missing this thread. Plaid shorts are acceptable when fishing. Certain articles of clothing are good luck, in a sense, while on the water (ie loafers, etc)





Popeye said:


> What next? Plaid shorts and Pink Crocs?






FishinsMyLife said:


> Nah, Crocs are off limits.



Plaid shorts, Speedos, 'dude packages' and other various 'banana hammocks' (with disturbing pictures I might add), loafers, PINK CROCS? :shock: 

_Gentlemen_, this thread has definitely gone, head first, into uncharted waters...

...I'm afraid to see what will come next. [-o<


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 11, 2010)

FishinsMyLife said:


> Nah, Crocs are off limits :mrgreen:



yea Crocs aint gonna fly.


----------



## azekologi (Aug 11, 2010)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> FishinsMyLife said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, Crocs are off limits :mrgreen:
> ...



I'm glad to see we have limits here, it's the combination of the little things that worries me. #-o


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 11, 2010)

Loafers have already been established as acceptable, and I have no doubt that Esquired will successfully integrate plaid shorts into his fish catching regiment.


----------



## lswoody (Aug 11, 2010)

Do not wear the plaid side out!!!!!!!!


----------



## Popeye (Aug 11, 2010)

As much as this pains me, I would actually like to see the shorts in question.


----------



## willfishforfood (Aug 11, 2010)

There is just things in this world that I will not wear and plaid is one. but when I was in school I found little plaid skirts caught my eye.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 11, 2010)

Popeye said:


> As much as this pains me, I would actually like to see the shorts in question.




Maybe a short video clip of Ahab wearing them doing the Macarana






(Couldn't find anything in plaid)


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 12, 2010)

Dyeguy, dude I went shopping today. Where should I send them?


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 12, 2010)

It is on like *PLAID*, the disease that is *PLAID* has spread.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=15239


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 12, 2010)

What about Plaid crocs?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 12, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> Dyeguy, dude I went shopping today. Where should I send them?



Roll them up reeeeal tight... :shock:


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Aug 12, 2010)

I only own on pair of plaid shorts and in pictures they just look blue, Hey bobberboy were you find those at? Need every chance I can get for this contest.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 12, 2010)

ihavenoideawhattoput said:


> What about Plaid crocs?




:lol:


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 12, 2010)

Pruitt1222 said:


> I only own on pair of plaid shorts and in pictures they just look blue, Hey bobberboy were you find those at? Need every chance I can get for this contest.



At a sporting goods store at my daughter's in WI. I was afraid to just pick them off the rack!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 12, 2010)

azekologi said:


> ihavenoideawhattoput said:
> 
> 
> > FishinsMyLife said:
> ...



You guys have lost your minds. Crocs rule!

Especially the flipflops.

My feet have a permanent Croc flipflop tan lines on them. You can even see it in the winter. :lol:


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 12, 2010)

Crocs may look silly but in the South they are the erfecet fishing shoes. I took my stepdads after he thought they were "funny" and you coudlnt buy them back from me at any price. LOVE THEM!


----------



## Popeye (Aug 12, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Crocs may look silly but in the South they are the erfecet fishing shoes. I took my stepdads after he thought they were "funny" and you coudlnt buy them back from me at any price. LOVE THEM!



Don't say stuff like that, I can be lured over to the dark side easily.


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok i have a confession. I have a pair of Frocks

Fake Crocks.....$4. :LOL2: 

I use them at the gym so I dont have to step on the diseased floor in the shower.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 12, 2010)

Jim said:


> Ok i have a confession. I have a pair of Frocks
> 
> Fake Crocks.....$4. :LOL2:
> 
> I use them at the gym so I dont have to step on the diseased floor in the shower.



I take it one step easier. I don't shower :shock:


----------



## fender66 (Aug 14, 2010)

Very funny thread...and YES, I wear plaid shorts all the time. I don't care what other people think or say.....after all, my boat is usually faster than theirs. :lol:


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 15, 2010)

Ditto, I'll be rocking plaid here in another month or two once it cools off a bit.

Jamie


----------



## countryboy210 (Aug 15, 2010)

So, Plaid Has Infiltrated The Fishing World Now? Where Will Those Golfers Go Next? [-X


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 15, 2010)

Popeye said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Ok i have a confession. I have a pair of Frocks
> ...


We already knew that. :LOL2:


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 15, 2010)

countryboy210 said:


> So, Plaid Has Infiltrated The Fishing World Now? Where Will Those Golfers Go Next? [-X



CB, I did some research cause I don't want you to lie in bed at night worrying about the golfers. I think they're going to be ok. I Googled "men's golf pants" and found these. This is a line few on this forum will cross...


----------



## fender66 (Aug 15, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> countryboy210 said:
> 
> 
> > So, Plaid Has Infiltrated The Fishing World Now? Where Will Those Golfers Go Next? [-X
> ...



WON'T CROSS THAT LINE!! The white shoes and belt really put it over the top!


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 15, 2010)

:shock: There are circus clowns that probably wouldn't wear those pants. :shock:


----------



## shamoo (Aug 16, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> :shock: There are circus clowns that probably wouldn't wear those pants. :shock:


 :LOL2: :LOL2: Good One.


----------



## Jim (Aug 16, 2010)

my daughters bedroom set comforter and sheets match the circular pants that "golfer" is wearing.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 17, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> countryboy210 said:
> 
> 
> > So, Plaid Has Infiltrated The Fishing World Now? Where Will Those Golfers Go Next? [-X
> ...




Does anyone else "hear" the Bee Gees?


----------



## Popeye (Aug 17, 2010)

Jim said:


> my daughters bedroom set comforter and sheets match the circular pants that "golfer" is wearing.



Here's my daughter's room


----------



## Popeye (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm beginning to feel like I entered the Twilight Zone. I got an email notification that another post had been made to this thread. When I logged in to check it I saw that this thread was dead and quietly laying buried deep down under other threads since last August. It resurrected itself? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b5aW08ivHU

I don't know why I can't get that to embed...


----------



## Popeye (Feb 4, 2011)

Wonder if these come in plaid?


----------



## OregonTroutBum (Feb 4, 2011)

I just looked through the pics on this thread. I will now go a gouge my eyes out with a fork.


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 4, 2011)

Glad you recently joined and really glad you resurrected this thread. It's just what this bleak winter needs to keep us going. Thanks for that!


----------



## Popeye (Feb 4, 2011)

BLEAK? Dude, you're in Minnesota, go ice fishing. Your ice fishing season is prolly almost as long as your open water season.


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 5, 2011)

It's cold out there...


----------

